# Do I need a visa to get into Hong Kong?



## kkarrived

Do I need a visa to get into Hong Kong? If so, how do I get a visa? Do I just get my passport stamped?


----------



## moraldo

it depends on ur nationality,and u can always check the HK embassy or the chineese embassy in ur country

best of luck...


----------



## kathy_ahm

and you need a work permit to work here too


----------

